
After 20 Minutes of Listening, New Adobe Tool Can Make You Say Anything - michaelmior
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/after-20-minutes-of-listening-new-adobe-tool-can-make-you-say-anything
======
rl3
Watermarking this is virtually pointless, if not detrimental. The only utility
is perhaps shielding Adobe from liability. Beyond that, it's simply delaying
the day when the authenticity of uncorroborated audio recordings falls under
heavy suspicion by default.

In the mean time, the technology will exist in other, open-source incarnations
soon enough (if it doesn't already, albeit in far less user-friendly forms).
The efficacy of these in successfully framing people will be far higher if the
output of the most popular tool (Adobe's) is watermarked.

Intelligence agencies probably already have the technology perfected, and I'm
sure the output is devoid of watermarks.

------
erroneousfunk
This is fantastic. I've dabbled in audio editing (rearranging songs, terrible
remix projects, lining up the beats in two tracks, adding in some cool movie
quotes over the instrumental solos for fun) and it REALLY feels like photo
editing in Microsoft Paint! You're just staring at these wave forms, zooming
in, moving the cursor over by a pixel here and a pixel there, listening to the
same half-second blip of audio over and over again, lining spikes up with
other spikes juuuuust right, until your brain goes numb.

Sure, some people are probably much better at this than I am, but some people
are probably also much better at manipulating images in Paint than I am, and
that's not a good reason to make it the standard. Honestly, I can't believe
this type of commercial product hasn't been developed earlier. In retrospect,
it seems so obvious and useful!

------
vinchuco
Great, now blind users can listen to text in the voice of, say, Donald Duck.

Or it can potentially make a whole movie sound like only one of the
characters.

But more seriously, this would do wonders for extortionists ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

In fact, there's already ways to generate text using your common speech
patterns. How hard is it to get the inflection right? Does it work in Chinese?

A little video editing here and there and some control of the media and you
just made that politician say something "undemocratic".

Scenario: "Wait, didn't you call me telling me to leave the keys to the safe
in the kitchen counter?"

And when you make a call, who else is listening? Voicemail isn't stored in
your cellphone.

For a more positive outlook, perhaps it can be used to better train speech
recognizes such as YouTube's , just take the diff of audio vs generated cc as
training measure (?).

